# Donate blood



## Rubisean (Dec 21, 2016)

I hope some poor bastard does not end up getting deca dick because of me.

Just finished a 12 week test/deca cycle
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 24, 2016)

Is this normal? Should I pin it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 17, 2017)

You are doing a great job, I also love to donate blood after six months.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

I will do it again after 3 months. It's good because of-
1. I can help others
2. Without any FREE I can check my blood's all types of test. and other things


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

By the way, I appreciate this type of things!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

I used to Donate Blood Every 3 Months. It is good for everyone.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I will do it again after 3 months. It's good because of-
> 1. I can help others
> 2. Without any FREE I can check my blood's all types of test. and other things


your not supposed to use blood donation as a blood test, if you feel to any degree that you could be sick or may have a disease it is your responsibility to abstain


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rubisean said:


> Is this normal? Should I pin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that 2 different oils?


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

Haha that caption was awesome. I really need to give blood. It has been far too long!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I used to donate plasma , then I discovered it was a pain to donate because my iron and protein would be to high if I had any food before donating.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I used to donate plasma , then I discovered it was a pain to donate because my iron and protein would be to high if I had any food before donating.



Then you have to think before you take a decision to donate


----------

